# Getting a job and going to school



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont understand how this is possible. There are some jobs you can reasonably support yourself on if for example you are doing someting which pays 10-12 an hour. However those those often are hard labor and require you to work 50-60 hour a work week and your time off can be taken away if they decide to extend your hours. Which makes getting ahead impossible. If for example you want a certificate you can get unemployment but if you barely support yourself on 11/12 an hour, its harder to support yourself with a fraction of that pay. Though it does not seem there is a job that pays reasonably well without some sort of certification and in order to get certification you need enough time to both work and go to school and if your job can make you work up to 60 hours you and shorten/Extend your schedule at will you really have no choice but to work that dead end job till the day you die.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I worked full time and went to school part time. It took longer but I got it done. I think the best way to attend school, for those that are able, is to go full time. Going to school during the summer seems a good idea but cuts into enjoying life. Carrying a full load while maintaining good grades is very helpful in getting to completion. Simply put, committing to school and getting it done ASAP seems prudent. Working full time and going to school full time must be extremely difficult and I didn't even consider that possibility.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

It's possible to go to university full-time and work part-time (or vice versa, but I think going to uni full-time is the better option). I've done it for almost four years now. At one point, I had two part-time jobs and was studying Law full-time. It was manageable. But, I have to live at home in order for it to be possible because I wouldn't be able to afford to move out, and living on campus is $300+ per week as well. It's fine. I figure that it's a small sacrifice to make in order to be better qualified and be able to get a better paying job in a few years.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

katemess said:


> It's possible to go to university full-time and work part-time (or vice versa, but I think going to uni full-time is the better option). I've done it for almost four years now. At one point, I had two part-time jobs and was studying Law full-time. It was manageable. But, I have to live at home in order for it to be possible because I wouldn't be able to afford to move out, and living on campus is $300+ per week as well. It's fine. I figure that it's a small sacrifice to make in order to be better qualified and be able to get a better paying job in a few years.


That is kind of the problem right there. What if one has no parents to live with?


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> That is kind of the problem right there. What if one has no parents to live with?


You get roommates and move out. That was what I was planning on doing in 2014, but my friends were living too far from my university. It would've been cheaper to do that than to live on campus, but I had to weigh up the costs.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I worked and went to school full time, plus my college job only paid around $8/hour. It's definitely doable if you don't have many other pressing priorities or your study isn't insanely demanding. I also lived off campus because it was much cheaper, and I lived with four other people, so it was fairly easy not to spend as much.


And Jesus, $300/week? It better be ritzy, or in New York.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Fleetfoot said:


> I worked and went to school full time, plus my college job only paid around $8/hour. It's definitely doable if you don't have many other pressing priorities or your study isn't insanely demanding. I also lived off campus because it was much cheaper, and I lived with four other people, so it was fairly easy not to spend as much.
> 
> 
> And Jesus, $300/week? It better be ritzy, or in New York.


I live in Australia.


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

That's why most people get student loans unfortunately! But you have countries where the studies are free so at the end you only pay for supporting yourself. Some even give a stipendum to students so they don't necessarily have to work (Denmark is in my mind).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My fiance worked full-time and went to school full-time for several years during college. He says it was absolutely miserable. Now he's working full-time and is taking a few credits every couple of semesters, working part-time towards his Master's, but his job puts a little money towards it too and he's a teacher so he has summers and holidays off, which gives him a little extra time. 

I worked part-time during college but it wasn't nearly enough money to even make a dent in my expenses. I'm looking at the same conundrum for graduate school - the programs I'm looking at are either nearby, fairly affordable, and highly ranked, or mediocre, expensive online programs. Obviously I'd prefer the former, but I'm wondering how to finance two years of school. I really don't have much in the way of savings now - not the sort that wouldn't run out rapidly given room and board charges.

If I had any inclination and skills I'd go to trade school instead. I do have a friend who's a paramedic and thinks it's fantastic.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Student loans and insoluble debt unfortunately if the part time job doesn't cut it.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

It's possible but I think you'll need to have flexible hours with either your job or your classes, just in case your workload in one area doesn't go as planned. When I was going to school while working full-time I took my classes online. 

As others have suggested, I think roommates are an excellent way to minimize your living costs. Having roommates can certainly be frustrating at times, but it may be a necessity to get a degree without going overboard in student debt. If you think you're cut out for it, another option would be joining the military for a few years. You'll get tuition assistance to use once you attain permanent party status and once you get out you can use the G.I. bill to pay for your education.


----------

